# Do Havanese get along with cats? Look and see...



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

When we first got Riki, we had two cats. One was 13 and the other 12...so we didn't want a wild dog in the house. We read havanese were good with cats. The cats actually didn't mind him at all and he liked them...although they sort of ignored him most of the time.

Last year one of our cats died, so now we have just one who is now 18. Daisy and Riki sort of take care of him now that he seems to have kitty alzheimers. He meows really loud like he is lost sometimes. Daisy licks him.

Tonight we had little sardines that are dried. I think I just broke my new year's resolution for them already...but these are low low calorie! In a household with food aggressive animals or dogs who don't like cats, there would be a big fight over these things as all three of them love these...Dante, Riki, and Daisy. Riki and Daisy are doing tricks to get them, including leave it. Dante just meows and waits for me to give him one.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Dante looks good for 18, don't you think!*

He is a little skinnier, but he mostly sleeps all day. He likes to sleep next to Daisy for warmth. Riki doesn't like to sleep too near anyone. But all of them like these dried Sardines. Watch them go wild!

The third photo Riki and Daisy "leave it" until I tell them they can have it...Dante doesn't do tricks. He only knows how to run and catch it!

Riki can dance, Daisy can dance, and Dante can well...Dante can purr.

Check out the look in his eyes in the last two photos...hey, where is mine!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

So sweet those three! Your kitty is looking great for his age! We had one that died in her mid twentys, so hopefully he has quite a few good years left!!

My neighbor who introduced me to Hav's has a cat and the cat absolutely adores Arti (the Hav). He purrs so loudly around him you wouldn't believe it.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

*CB & Bess*

This is CB our 16 year old cat and Bess our 6 month old Hav taking a nap together on the sofa Christmas day. 
A year and a half ago our 13 year old Hav Kiddo died. During that year CB became lethargic and a bit overweight. In the past three weeks since Bess arrived he has perked up and shown an interest in everything the puppy does.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*what a wonderful story!*

They look so content together!

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your havanese. Do you have photos to share with us?


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

*Photos of Kiddo*

I don't have many of Kiddo. But I found two, one of him and CB the cat on the couch and one of him alone.

Triona


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*What a sweet boy*

Thank you for sharing him with us. How did you first hear about havanese? I know even five years ago, hardly anyone knew what kind of dog I had.


----------



## triona (Dec 22, 2008)

We adopted Kiddo from the San Mateo Humane Society in 2002. He was a street stray and an absolute mess. We had to shave his hair. We knew he was an older dog. The Shelter vets guessed about 9 yrs. or so. We were planning on getting him for my mom who lived near us and we thought, could use some companionship during the days and also a reason to get out and walk. Well to make a long story short, my mom said, "absolutely no way!" So we kept Kiddo. He was a fabulous addition to our household. My husband just loved him. And my mom ended up coming over every day while we were at work and walking Kiddo. So she got companionship, they both got exercise and we had the responsibility. It was a perfect arrangement.

After Kiddo passed away in 2007 we knew that when we were ready for another dog it would have to be a Havanese

Triona


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Unfortunately my cat wants nothing to do with my two guys. Especially Brando who can't but help try to hump her every time he sees her. Maybe there's a love thing going on that I don't know about...


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

Here is a shot that I love. That is actually Linus's dish that our cat is eating out of while Linus looks on (the cat likes dog food and is a bit mentally challenged--long story). Luke is bell trained to go out, and he rings the bells when the water dish is empty. Just thought I would explain why there are sleigh bells hanging from my cabinets.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Here is my cat Nitro (does that give you a hint as to her disposition?) and Tucker. 

The first one is Nitro taunting Tucker to "come and get it." The second one is them whirling around on the wood floor. They love to wrestle!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Linus has such a shiny coat*

Your cat looks like our Kuuipo who was 17 when he left us last year. I think these pets are all great.

If the cat likes the big dog, then that is really special!


----------

